

Arrest of Revenge Porn Website Operator - localuser
https://oag.ca.gov/news/press-releases/attorney-general-kamala-d-harris-announces-arrest-revenge-porn-website-operator

======
nyactol
The extortion charge could be reasonable, but the California Penal Code
sections 530.5 and 653m charges are ludicrous: 530.5 deals with identity theft
for taking out loans and such and 653m deals with telephone harassment, this
is neither.

~~~
nickff
If you want to see another example of prosecutorial overreach, you should read
up on Bond v. United States, which was recently argued before the Supreme
Court of the United States. Bond was charged with violating chemical weapons
treaties for using chemicals to kill her husband's mistress' lawn (amongst
other things).

~~~
Pinckney
>Bond was charged with violating chemical weapons treaties for using chemicals
to kill her husband's mistress' lawn (amongst other things).

This is a little misleading. The NY Times reports that Bond placed poison on
Haynes's car, mailbox, and doorknob.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/19/us/19bar.html?_r=0](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/19/us/19bar.html?_r=0)

I don't mean to take a position on whether the federal government can use the
Chemical Weapons Conventions to prosecute someone for trying to poison
another, but there's a big difference between trying to poison another person,
and trying to poison their lawn.

~~~
nickff
Your last point speaks to Bond's intent, which makes this an interesting
narrative, but she was not charged with attempted murder.

Bond was charged with possessing, transporting, and spreading the chemicals,
which have been classified as toxic (along with vinegar and chocolate). This
is because the state police and prosecutor exercised prosecutorial discretion
by not charging Bond, and the federal government has no jurisdiction over one
person "trying to poison another".

edit: though intent is unimportant, it has been alleged that Mrs. Bond caused
a rash on the victim, which is relevant, because this would be evidence of
"harmful effects on plants or animals".

------
benologist
I wonder if mugshot sites (which this guy will ironically have to pay to get
removed from) will suffer the same fate.

~~~
stugs
Slim chance. No DA is going to take on that cause as it doesn't further their
agenda

